# onkyo tx-sr607 w/ dolbt PL IIZ



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Since this is the first version using the "height" speakers any user feedback on performance ?

Considering to purchase: yea or neigh ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-SR607 certainly offers many features at an excellent price. PL IIZ is certainly are interesting technology as is Audyssey DSX. I am usually of the opinion however that it is difficult enough to properly setup up a 5.1 system in respect to speaker positioning that 7.2/9.2 systems are really hard to do right.

The only thing I do not like about the TX-SR607 is the lack of preamp outputs. That is always a deal breaker for me. With so many multichannel amplifiers available at ridiculous prices, I cannot fathom not having the ability to add one.

This is especially important if upgrading speakers. Some speakers really need a good deal of power to sound their best. Otherwise, I am a big fan of Onkyo and think they have been on a roll since the xx5 Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree pushing your budget in order to purchase the 707 would be a great advantage.


----------



## aoessand (Sep 9, 2009)

ya i just got the onkyo ht rc160 1.5 months ago and really wish i had went for something with pre outs ive just gotten into this whole DIY thing and now i cant really build a great sub now so i have to settle for something with a plate amp vs something with a bhringer e2500 or sumthing along those lines it truly is :hissyfit: for me lol...


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

The next one up HT RC180 has the pre-outs.

Considering this one now...but the manual says this 

"Note:
Front high, surround back and front wide speakers produce no sound at the same time."


----------

